# Training for the CGC



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I've been searching high and low for a Canine Good Citizen prep class in my area, but I can't seem to find any available nearby. I want to get a jump on teaching Archie all those behaviors, though, because I think they're a great baseline for a busy city dog and it'd be a good thing to get him his CGC sometime in the next year. 

Anybody have any good resources I can look at for training for it at home? Most of the behaviors are things we're working on already, but it might be good to brush up on techniques for training them in case there's something I'm missing. I'm most concerned about Supervised Separation and a few other things that would be more easily practiced in a group class situation, so specific strategies for those would be helpful. Do I just need to recruit volunteers to help me practice/train?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi there, I do plan to get a CGC evaluation for Javelin in the next couple of months. I am not doing a prep course since I don't think I need one given the other work I've done with Lily and Peeves plus the other training work I do.

I recommend this book [ame]http://www.amazon.com/The-Canine-Good-Citizen-Edition/dp/0876054521[/ame] since it gives a week by week training plan for the CGC. You can practice much of what you need to at home or in your neighborhood and by going to a big chain pet store and working in the aisles or near the front door. You can often find CGC evaluators at those chain stores or you can use a search tool that AKC has for finding a local evaluator. Finding Classes and Evaluators - American Kennel Club

Good luck. I'm sure you two will do just fine.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Thanks so much for the recommendation! That book looks great. I was hoping for something that would give more of a structured plan like that one does. I'll check it out.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

My obedience school does the work for the CGC right along with the regular class. Pretty much everything you need him to be able to do is taught in the class. Stella was in the Advanced Beginners class and we threw some different things at her to see what we needed to work more specifically on. One of the class instructors at Stellas obedience school is a CGC evaluator. I loved working on things in a class setting because you get the distractions needed to be able to work on her behaviors. Stella passed her CGC at a dog show in Jan. at 14 months old with no problems. She is still a bit too dog friendly but I would rather her be that way then the opposite! Good luck in your training, Im sure he is going to be a great little student. Are you planning to do Therapy work with him?


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Working with distractions is what I like about group training classes - I'm probably going to get him into another class sometime in the next few months just because it's so helpful for that. Though I'm sure I can find distractions in my neighborhood, too. There's a woman I've seen doing training sessions with her dog right next to the local dog park, I think for that reason.

I don't think he's a great candidate for therapy work just because he's so exuberant and clumsy at this point, but I am hoping to start bringing him to work with me sometime in the next few months and he'll need really good public skills for that to work out. So that's a big reason it's on my mind at the moment. He is a super quick learner and not skittish or easily startled at all, but he's SO friendly with people and dogs that he can have trouble controlling himself around them. So that's the big thing we're working on right now. He also really really hates when I walk away from him (he doesn't mind strangers caring for him as long as he doesn't see me leave), so we'll need to work on that for the actual test for sure.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't give up Therapy work yet with your boy. He is young and happy and excitable! He's just a kid. He will get better and better the more you work with him. Believe me, Stella love Therapy work and she is good at it, but sometimes needs to be reminded of her manners!!! LOL she can get VERY enthusiastic about being at the facilities greeting everyone! She settles down great and as she gets older (she will be 2yrs old next month) she wont have to be reminded.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I pretty much just looked up what they'd have to do and made sure my dog was proofed on those things as time went along. But then found a class which was in addition or on the side of an obedience class. It was a long drive so she offered them side by side as I recall. Then took the test and he passed. That was my Doberman. I wanted to impress my home owners insurance company so I wouldn't have a problem. But all they asked was if the dog had a bite history. And he didn't. But this was a good thing to have in addition. I think it's great that you're working on it. If you can't find a specific class, just look up what will be required and I bet you can teach all that yourself. It's really pretty easy. Good luck! I think a class would be great so you can have people and dogs at hand to practice those specific things like leaving your dog with someone while you disappear, walking right past another dog, weaving around through scary things on wheels, for instance and so forth. It's all set up. So, I hope you can find a class otherwise you'll have to rig something up at home.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I never used a CGC class. Instead I just trained the things I saw on the test. I had never done it before and there were no CGC classes or trainers or even testers anywhere near here at the time. So I was really nervous when he took the test that he wouldn't make it. (I had been traveled to find a tester elsewhere on one of my trips). I was totally amazed when he actually did better than either of the other 3 dogs taking it at the time - 100%. 

If I can do it I know for sure others can too Have fun preparing!


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Hi there, I do plan to get a CGC evaluation for Javelin in the next couple of months. I am not doing a prep course since I don't think I need one given the other work I've done with Lily and Peeves plus the other training work I do.
> 
> I recommend this book [ame]http://www.amazon.com/The-Canine-Good-Citizen-Edition/dp/0876054521[/ame] since it gives a week by week training plan for the CGC.
> 
> Does this book show training from step one to advance?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dee84cali said:


> lily cd re said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, I do plan to get a CGC evaluation for Javelin in the next couple of months. I am not doing a prep course since I don't think I need one given the other work I've done with Lily and Peeves plus the other training work I do.
> ...


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Dee84cali said:
> 
> 
> > That book is specifically oriented to getting a dog ready to take the CGC. It gives lots of help with basics like sits, downs and stays. I am not quite sure what you mean by step one to advanced. How are you thinking about advanced? Passing the CGC or doing really beautiful heeling and thinking about doing a performance sport? If you want the latter I can recommend other books for you to think about getting.
> ...


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

It's for cgc training


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, the book would get you to the point of being able to do CGC, but from what you said about how barely started your obedience skills are I would urge you to find a good class. This way you will have support and someone who can help you make sense out of how to get the behaviors you want.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

It doesn't have to specifically be a CGC class, but any good obedience class with a really good positive obedience instructor. I had a couple of teachers that were poor, one used punishment which made my dog reactive. I am so glad I found a great teacher. You can tell them specific items your dog needs to learn for the test.


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

So I ended up checking out the book and I already like its philosophy.. I'm barely at week one which is about pack leader. Even though my pup follows me I'm still gonna exercise these steps.. Cgc here we come! Lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dee84cali said:


> So I ended up checking out the book and I already like its philosophy.. I'm barely at week one which is about pack leader. Even though my pup follows me I'm still gonna exercise these steps.. Cgc here we come! Lol



Make sure you spend time on the week one foundational attention and leadership. If your dog looks to you for direction then it will make all of the other parts easier. Feel free to ask questions as you go.


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

I have question he rarely looks at me during walks he only does that when I stop.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

The Petsmart in my area has an advanced class that ends with the CGC test. Not sure if all Petsmarts offer it though. I also know not all Petsmarts have good trainers. We're very fortunate.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Dee84cali said:


> I have question he rarely looks at me during walks he only does that when I stop.


My spoo doesn't look at me when we are just walking along either. He knows we are just going straight. So - make the walk fun and slightly challenging  If every once in a while I include stops, sits, stepping backward. turning in a circle one way and then the other, etc. he watches me like a hawk. 

When you first start doing this have some small high value treats with you. Only give a treat if he did it exactly. (If you clicker train that is even better to use the instant he does it right.)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well put kontiki. Walks are a great opportunity to do various kinds of training that develop attention and generate interest along the way. Walking in a straight line down the street is no more interesting for the dog than the person.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

We just started a six week CGC prep class...Dipper turned 1 in December and this will be our second "advanced"/CGC prep oriented class. We haven't tried the test yet but we will take it at the end of this session. I am also worried about the supervised separation (our first class was Monday and we attempted a 30 second separation--Dipper barked as soon as I was out of site and did not stop...big fail!), but I am trying to recruit helpers to work on it. Today we practiced with a friend at the high school near our house (in the evening, no other people around, but benches and corners for me to duck around), and Dipper did okay--he barked once when I first walked away, but then realized I would eventually come back with treats. Tomorrow is my day off, and our admin person at work is a crazy dog person like me  so I told her I would stop by the office if she was willing to take a quick break outside with us and hold Dipper's leash while I walk away (of course she said yes!)
I think Dipper can do all the other excercises, although he could always have a moment of weakness when there are other dogs nearby! And he doesn't jump, but does get a little overly enthusiastic/wiggly when greeting a new person. He definitely doesn't stay sitting--but I'm under the impression that's not a requirement as long as he doesn't jump? Down/stay/come from 20 feet are all no problem, and he heels very nicely (unless a cat runs by, then all bets are off!!) We're also practicing rally--there's a competition in June and I think we'll try it!
Good luck with your practice lisasgirl, let me know if you come up with any great strategies!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have not taken the test or a class on this but he can do everything well except for the supervised separation. Does anyone have suggestions on training this?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would start at home with a family member or friend. Have your dog on leash and give the dog to the helper with the dog on a sit or down. Tell the dog to wait and go out of sight. Return right away and reward if the dog has been quiet. Repeat with gradual increases of the time you are gone. If the dog barks once when you leave I would ignore it. If the dog barks, whines or cries incessantly when you leave you will have to go back to the very basics of separation where your helper and your dog are in sight and you reward to little moments of quiet.

Once this is all good inside your home then you can move on to places that offer distractions. Start with short absences any time you add distractions and new places. Eventually practice in the place where you plan to take the test or someplace with a similar look and feel.


----------

